# ECA.. HELP!



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok so I started ECA today, planning on using it every 3 hours at work during my 9 hour shifts as it'll be two birds with one stone

10am, 1pm and 4.30pm is when I'll be taking it. Although 3 pro plus/1 chest eze/1 aspirin seems a bit much, by 5.30pm I feel like I'm coming down off a 3 day crack binge

Would 2 pro plus .5 chest eze and 1 aspirin be alright? I'm dieting and cardioing slightly so I'd rather put the extra effort in there than feel like ****

Cheers


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> Ok so I started ECA today, planning on using it every 3 hours at work during my 9 hour shifts as it'll be two birds with one stone
> 
> 10am, 1pm and 4.30pm is when I'll be taking it. Although 3 pro plus/1 chest eze/1 aspirin seems a bit much, by 5.30pm I feel like I'm coming down off a 3 day crack binge
> 
> ...


5 chesteze ?


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> Ok so I started ECA today, planning on using it every 3 hours at work during my 9 hour shifts as it'll be two birds with one stone
> 
> 10am, 1pm and 4.30pm is when I'll be taking it. Although 3 pro plus/1 chest eze/1 aspirin seems a bit much, by 5.30pm I feel like I'm coming down off a 3 day crack binge
> 
> ...


i use 1,2,1 anymore than 2 proplus makes me to jittery


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Gonna use 2 tomorrow, and I mean .5.. as in half!

Gonna see how I feel on 2 

Been cramping up really bad today too


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

why dont u just get some decent T5's? does it work out cheaper or something?

i just take one in the morning and thats enough to stop me feeling hungry for most of the day, mabey pop 2 on the second week


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Think the best I've done it

2 pro plus 1 aspirin 1-2 chesteeze dependable on how tolerate I am feeling


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

I'd drop to two dosages per day....

used ECA successfully in the past, going in on the full dosage will make you a bit funny until you get used to it


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have caffeine ED anyway

I'll try and have just two tomorrow but I'll probably have 1/2/1


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Wheres the best place to get caffeine? Iv tried pro plus before and thought they were sh!te

Can get chesteze and aspirin from boots obviously


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211 (Dec 4, 2012)

Myprotein do caffeine caps


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> Wheres the best place to get caffeine? Iv tried pro plus before and thought they were sh!te
> 
> Can get chesteze and aspirin from boots obviously


Tesco 32 tabs 50mg each same as pro plus - 3 boxes for 3.50


----------



## ptoner (Jun 19, 2013)

sckeane, is that 32 x 3 then? for the tesco pro plus equivalent

are they called "Tesco Extra Energy"? as they only have 30 in each box.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

ptoner said:


> sckeane, is that 32 x 3 then? for the tesco pro plus equivalent
> 
> are they called "Tesco Extra Energy"? as they only have 30 in each box.


yes, tesco extra energy

okay... 30 then, not 32


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

fletcher1 said:


> why dont u just get some decent T5's? does it work out cheaper or something?
> 
> i just take one in the morning and thats enough to stop me feeling hungry for most of the day, mabey pop 2 on the second week


Because T5's don't contain ephedrine.


----------



## ptoner (Jun 19, 2013)

Wasnt having a go, just making sure I got the right ones. 

The Tesco ones have Glucose and other added ingredients. Also noticed that the ChestEze tablets contain 30mg of caffeine as well.

So the *1*ChestEze:*2*ProPlus/TescoExtraEnergy: *1*Aspirin ratio still be ok?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ptoner said:


> Wasnt having a go, just making sure I got the right ones.
> 
> The Tesco ones have Glucose and other added ingredients. Also noticed that the ChestEze tablets contain 30mg of caffeine as well.
> 
> So the *1*ChestEze:*2*ProPlus/TescoExtraEnergy: *1*Aspirin ratio still be ok?


Yes


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Dux said:


> Because T5's don't contain ephedrine.


Yes they do?. The commercial ****e ones u get from amazon don't, but buy a decent batch from the gym or your source and its written on the label?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

fletcher1 said:


> Yes they do?. The commercial ****e ones u get from amazon don't, but buy a decent batch from the gym or your source and its written on the label?


Decent ephedrine nowadays is like rocking horse sh't.

So much so my sources won't sell it because its either massively underdosed, or not even ephedrine.

That's why it makes sense to buy chest eze, then you know you're getting pharma grade gear.

Most T5/Eca stacks claim to have ephedrine in until you read the small print. The ones from sources/gyms won't be any different.

By all means keep buying those, I'll stick with the pharma grade stuff, so I know exactly what I'm getting.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Dux said:


> Decent ephedrine nowadays is like rocking horse sh't.
> 
> So much so my sources won't sell it because its either massively underdosed, or not even ephedrine.
> 
> ...


*this*


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

I went to get Chesteze today in boots, felt like I was interviewed for a murder, I wanted to buy the asprins while I'm there and then thought nah forget it.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Mark_08 said:


> I went to get Chesteze today in boots, felt like I was interviewed for a murder, I wanted to buy the asprins while I'm there and then thought nah forget it.


think you can get them through amazon save yourself the grief


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

johnnya said:


> think you can get them through amazon save yourself the grief


Cheers mate, yeah had a look online through some places, you can only get 1 pack at a time though. It doesn't seem worth the postage cost.

Also I was thinking, say in 2 weeks, can I go back to the same Boots to get some more or will they get suspicious? I told her my chest was tight in the mornings, clever clog says 'are you sure you haven't got asthma'.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mark_08 said:


> I went to get Chesteze today in boots, felt like I was interviewed for a murder, I wanted to buy the asprins while I'm there and then thought nah forget it.


You have a cold, play football and they help you breathe works every time with no more questions asked.

You can buy a maximum of 2 boxed my local boots have told me.

Just go to 3 different chemists one after the other and buy 6 packs that way


----------



## ptoner (Jun 19, 2013)

I did a clean sweep today. Two small pharmacists about 500 yards apart. A packet of ChestEze in each, Tesco Express for the Pro Plus as they did not have their own brand. Then finally went to Boots for the 29p Aspirin... i felt like I was being interrogated about safe Aspirin use etc as she asked me what symptoms I had... feck sake like. Migraine I said.... Boots are crap.... small time Chemists are best to get the ChestEze I think. Just pick them up where ever you go...  No hassle at all!


----------



## BRADLEY7 (Jan 3, 2013)

ptoner said:


> I did a clean sweep today. Two small pharmacists about 500 yards apart. A packet of ChestEze in each, Tesco Express for the Pro Plus as they did not have their own brand. Then finally went to Boots for the 29p Aspirin... i felt like I was being interrogated about safe Aspirin use etc as she asked me what symptoms I had... feck sake like. Migraine I said.... Boots are crap.... small time Chemists are best to get the ChestEze I think. Just pick them up where ever you go...  No hassle at all!


use amazon.com online you can buy chesteze in any amount you want mate


----------



## ptoner (Jun 19, 2013)

Just checked Amazon. Looking good Bradley 7. Thanks.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Guys,

here is a thread I wrote on amazon recently

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/222982-amazon-your-eca-source-so-funny.html


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

After yesterday, I saw a young guy working in Boots that I got my chesteze, I needed Asprin and Pro Plus so I thought I try my luck.

After getting Pro Plus and the asprin I asked for a cheeky box of Chesteze, to my surprise the guy was ok and didn't even ask any questions.


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Guys,
> 
> here is a thread I wrote on amazon recently
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/222982-amazon-your-eca-source-so-funny.html


Diggy,

I know you must of been asked this many times mate but here it goes, do I take 1 chesteze, 2 pro plus and 1 asprin upon waking?

Also should I have breakfast after or not, usually have a protein shake before my morning workout? Also do I take another course in the afternoon, say about 2pm?

Thanks mate.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Mark_08 said:


> Diggy,
> 
> I know you must of been asked this many times mate but here it goes, do I take 1 chesteze, 2 pro plus and 1 asprin upon waking?
> 
> ...


Dose is 1 Chesteze (18mg Eph + 30mg Caff), 3 proplus (each 50mg), 1 x 75mg aspirin. this gives 18:180:75 which is 1:10:4.2 pretty much perfect dose.

I'm lucky with ECA in that I take it first thing on an empty stomach and then train, so I get maximum impact. Ideally you should be taking it about an hour before training, however if you train in the evening this is a no-no as you wont sleep. Take AM and then as late as you can - normally for most people this is 4pm. You'll know if you have to take it earlier as you'll have trouble sleeping.

Ideally empty stomach. However a shake shouldn't have a huge impact on it, may slow absorption a little. Any reason you have the shake pre-WO rather than Post-WO? I'll do BCAAs during workout, and then a shake with carbs post work out - 45g protein, 25g carbs. Personal choice I guess.... Muscles at theoir most anabolic after a workout, and you need to get some protein in and carbs as well.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Mark_08 said:


> I went to get Chesteze today in boots, felt like I was interviewed for a murder, I wanted to buy the asprins while I'm there and then thought nah forget it.


had that problem...got rumbled and they wouldn't sell me it haha.

Astronutrition have a good product which basically only lacks the aspirin


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Dose is 1 Chesteze (18mg Eph + 30mg Caff), 3 proplus (each 50mg), 1 x 75mg aspirin. this gives 18:180:75 which is 1:10:4.2 pretty much perfect dose.
> 
> I'm lucky with ECA in that I take it first thing on an empty stomach and then train, so I get maximum impact. Ideally you should be taking it about an hour before training, however if you train in the evening this is a no-no as you wont sleep. Take AM and then as late as you can - normally for most people this is 4pm. You'll know if you have to take it earlier as you'll have trouble sleeping.
> 
> Ideally empty stomach. However a shake shouldn't have a huge impact on it, may slow absorption a little. Any reason you have the shake pre-WO rather than Post-WO? I'll do BCAAs during workout, and then a shake with carbs post work out - 45g protein, 25g carbs. Personal choice I guess.... Muscles at theoir most anabolic after a workout, and you need to get some protein in and carbs as well.


Thanks mate, really helpful info.

Regarding the shake, I have 1 before and double dose after training with a banana and BCAA tablets throughout the training.

I guess I can skip the shake pre workout and have it in the evening.

I do have a cup of black coffee when I wake up though so can I continue with this? Also shall I have my breakfast after gym around 9.30 maybe?

Cheers mate


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Mark_08 said:


> Thanks mate, really helpful info.
> 
> Regarding the shake, I have 1 before and double dose after training with a banana and BCAA tablets throughout the training.
> 
> ...


coffee is fine, I do too.

Breakfast about an hour or after the PostWO shake is probably best, let it get absorbed a little first.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

comfla said:


> had that problem...got rumbled and they wouldn't sell me it haha.
> 
> Astronutrition have a good product which basically only lacks the aspirin


I'm sure most of theirs contain ephedra.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Mez said:


> I'm sure most of theirs contain ephedra.


Ephedrine Hcl innit bruv


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

comfla said:


> Ephedrine Hcl innit bruv


8mg for £35 ? Chesteze is only £1.60 and is 18mg. Know which one I'll get.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

I'll post the offer later, basically if you bulk buy it works out cheaper (Ephedrine Caffiene stack if you wanna try find it).... about .3p cheaper per mg than chesteze


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> coffee is fine, I do too.
> 
> Breakfast about an hour or after the PostWO shake is probably best, let it get absorbed a little first.


Diggy mate,

Do you continue to take it same as normal on normal training days.

I started it yesterday but only done 1 dose to assess it, should I increase to 2 doses per day.

Thanks mate


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Mark_08 said:


> Diggy mate,
> 
> Do you continue to take it same as normal on normal training days.
> 
> ...


MOst people tend to run two a day. I run 2 a day on training days, and 1 on non-training - just to keep the fire burning.


----------



## ptoner (Jun 19, 2013)

Also started recently. Third day now. Thanks for the off training day tip. I got a buzz on the first day, now I don't notice it at all. Twice a day on training days. The buzz effect has gone. Take 1 chesteze 3 pro plus 150mg aspirin


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ptoner said:


> Also started recently. Third day now. Thanks for the off training day tip. I got a buzz on the first day, now I don't notice it at all. Twice a day on training days. The buzz effect has gone. Take 1 chesteze 3 pro plus 150mg aspirin


That's a lot of aspirin!

I only take baby aspirin its only around 20


----------



## ptoner (Jun 19, 2013)

It's Boots 300mg adult. I halved it. Should really quarter it then?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ptoner said:


> It's Boots 300mg adult. I halved it. Should really quarter it then?


In my opinion yes a lot I know only take a little aspirin

It really does seem like a lot ;/


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> MOst people tend to run two a day. I run 2 a day on training days, and 1 on non-training - just to keep the fire burning.


Thanks Diggy mate really appreciate it. I have noticed these 2 days that I developed upset stomach and diarrhea, is this the theophylline or should I be worried? Thanks mate


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

ptoner said:


> Also started recently. Third day now. Thanks for the off training day tip. I got a buzz on the first day, now I don't notice it at all. Twice a day on training days. The buzz effect has gone. Take 1 chesteze 3 pro plus 150mg aspirin


too much aspirin



mrssalvatore said:


> That's a lot of aspirin!
> 
> I only take baby aspirin its only around 20


too little aspirin

it`s all about the ratio`s.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mark_08 said:


> Thanks Diggy mate really appreciate it. I have noticed these 2 days that I developed upset stomach and diarrhea, is this the theophylline or should I be worried? Thanks mate


not something we`ve suffered with.


----------



## Sully6000 (May 9, 2012)

First I have ever heard of this combination. Gonna have to give it a go.

Many people got good results?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sully6000 said:


> First I have ever heard of this combination. Gonna have to give it a go.
> 
> Many people got good results?


I`ll say yes - first weeks been good.


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

saxondale said:


> I`ll say yes - first weeks been good.


Saxondale, are you doing 2 doses per day? What is your diet like?


----------



## Sully6000 (May 9, 2012)

Just bought some on Chesteze on Amazon


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mark_08 said:


> Saxondale, are you doing 2 doses per day? What is your diet like?


one a day for the first two weeks, having two weeks off then going to twice a day.

my diets crap mate, getting it together but still struggling with it (tend not to eat enough)

pros - more energy in the gym, lifting more and wanting to do more, skin feels tighter and looking more lean already

cons - headaches at night, pssing like a horse and general dark feeling (if that makes sense) that comes and goes in waves


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

saxondale said:


> one a day for the first two weeks, having two weeks off then going to twice a day.
> 
> my diets crap mate, getting it together but still struggling with it (tend not to eat enough)
> 
> ...


Cheers mate,

I started with 1 dose as well, definately feel the energy in the gym, cardio as well.

The only problem has been my stomach, I am on a cut at the mo so it is helping with appetite too but it is early days still. Are you taking caffeine tablets or pro plus?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Lost 2 lbs in eating 100% clean and ECAing ED from Sunday to Friday

Started test and Dbol 10 days ago so logic tells me I've lost some fat! Had a BBQ today which is a bit of a killer! Same again next week but without the BBQ


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mark_08 said:


> Cheers mate,
> 
> I started with 1 dose as well, definately feel the energy in the gym, cardio as well.
> 
> The only problem has been my stomach, I am on a cut at the mo so it is helping with appetite too but it is early days still. Are you taking caffeine tablets or pro plus?


Pro plus mate,


----------



## Vince J (Jul 4, 2013)

Yesterday, I took 1 chesteze, 3 pro plus and 75mg aspirin and I did not anticipate it to be so effective - my goodness that's one hell of a buzz! Worked out for an hour and half and only managed 3 hours sleep.

I don't even remember the old Hydroxycut (c.2002) getting me in this state or any of the fat burners form Century/Astro.


----------



## pgray12 (Jan 25, 2013)

ptoner said:


> It's Boots 300mg adult. I halved it. Should really quarter it then?


get baby asprin, think its around 75mg per tab, works out almost perfect with chestese and proplus for a ratio of 1:10:4


----------



## pgray12 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sully6000 said:


> First I have ever heard of this combination. Gonna have to give it a go.
> 
> Many people got good results?


i lost about 7kg and maintained strength, heres a link to my log on it

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/223350-eca-stack-review-log.html


----------

